
Apple bullies EPEAT into greenwashing its impossible-to-repair MacBook Pro - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/138015-apple-bullies-epeat-into-greenwashing-its-impossible-to-repair-macbook-pro?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=apple-bullies-epeat-into-greenwashing-its-impossible-to-repair-macbook-pro
======
jpxxx
And thus the word 'bullied' fades further into meaninglessness.

Also: this linkbait is linkbait, and the source article doesn't actually claim
Apple had anything to do with manipulating the IEEE or modifying the EPEAT
technical standard, and this submission sucks.

~~~
benologist
It's also an auto-submitter account that is somehow un-banned part of the
time:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4441016>

ExtremeTech and its parent company Ziff Davis has I think 5 employees
submitting on HN excluding whatever inspires this guy to auto-submit that
site:

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mrsebastian>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=11031a>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ukdm>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=adeelarshad82>

\- <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=russellholly>

